# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 самых жестоких экспериментов психологов

## Irina

_Психология как наука приобрела популярность в начале ХХ века. Благородная цель - узнать больше о тонкостях человеческого поведения, восприятия, эмоционального состояния – не всегда достигалась столь же благородными средствами. Психологи и психиатры, стоявшие у истоков многих ответвлений науки о человеческой психике, проводили такие эксперименты на людях и животных, которые сложно назвать гуманными или этичными. Справедливости ради стоит отметить, что именно они помогли в конечном итоге выработать этические стандарты современных исследований. Что, впрочем, не отменяет и не оправдывает их жестокость._
*
Вот самая жуткая десятка экспериментов:*

*10. "Чудовищный эксперимент" (1939 год)*

В 1939 году Уэнделл Джонсон из университета Айовы (США) и его аспирантка Мэри Тюдор провели шокирующий эксперимент с участием 22 детей-сирот из Давенпорта. Детей разделили на контрольную и экспериментальную группы. Половине детей экспериментаторы рассказали о том, насколько чисто и правильно они говорят. Вторую половину детей ожидали неприятные минуты: Мэри Тюдор, не жалея эпитетов, язвительно высмеивала малейший недостаток их речи, в конце концов назвав всех жалкими заиками.

В результате эксперимента у многих детей, которые никогда не испытывали проблем с речью и волею судьбы оказались в "негативной" группе, развились все симптомы заикания, которые сохранялись в течение всей их жизни. Эксперимент, позже названный "чудовищным", долго скрывали от общественности из страха повредить репутации Джонсона: схожие эксперименты позже проводились над заключенными концлагерей в нацистской Германии. В 2001 году университет штата Айова принес официальные извинения всем пострадавшим в ходе исследования.


*9. Проект "Аверсия" (1970 год)*

В армии ЮАР в период с 1970 по 1989 год осуществлялась секретная программа по очистке армейских рядов от военнослужащих нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентации. Вход шли все средства: от лечения электрошоком до химической кастрации. Точное число жертв неизвестно, однако, по утверждению армейских врачей, в ходе "чисток" различным запрещенным экспериментам над человеческой природой подверглись около 1 000 военнослужащих.

Армейские психиатры по поручению командования вовсю "искореняли" гомосексуалистов: тех, кто не поддавался "лечению", отправляли на шоковую терапию, заставляли принимать гормональные препараты и даже подвергали операциям по изменению пола. В большинстве случаев "пациентами" были молодые белые мужчины в возрасте от 16 до 24 лет. Тогдашний руководитель "исследования", доктор Обри Левин, ныне является профессором психиатрии в университете Калгари (Канада). Занимается частной практикой.

*8. Стэнфордский тюремный эксперимент (1971 год)*

В 1971 году эксперимент с "искусственной тюрьмой" не задумывался его создателем как нечто неэтичное или вредное для психики его участников, однако результаты этого исследования повергли в шок общественность. Известный психолог Филипп Зимбардо решил изучить поведение и социальные нормы индивидуумов, помещенных в нетипичные для них условия тюрьмы и вынужденных играть роли заключенных или надзирателей.

Для этого в подвале факультета психологии оборудовали имитацию тюрьмы, а студентов-добровольцев в количестве 24 человек разделили на "заключенных" и "надзирателей". Предполагалось, что "заключенные" изначально помещены в ситуацию, в ходе которой они будут испытывать личностную дезориентацию и деградацию, вплоть до полной деперсонализации. "Надзирателям" не дали никаких специальных инструкций относительно их ролей.

Вначале студенты не очень-то понимали, каким образом им следует играть свои роли, но уже на второй день эксперимента все встало на свои места: восстание "заключенных" было жестоко подавлено "надзирателями". С этого момента поведение обеих сторон в корне изменилось. "Надзиратели" разработали специальную систему привилегий, призванную разобщить "заключенных" и поселить в них недоверию друг к другу - поодиночке они не так сильны, как вместе, а значит, их легче "охранять". "Надзирателям" стало казаться, что "заключенные" в любой момент готовы поднять новое "восстание", и система контроля ужесточилась до крайней степени: "заключенных" не оставляли наедине с собой даже в туалете. В результате "заключенные" стали испытывать эмоциональные расстройства, депрессию, беспомощность.

Через некоторое время навестить "заключенных" пришел "тюремный священник". На вопрос, как их зовут, "заключенные" чаще всего называли свои номера, а не имена, а вопрос, как они собираются выбираться из тюрьмы, приводил их в тупик.

К ужасу экспериментаторов оказалось, что "заключенные" абсолютно вжились в свои роли и начали ощущать себя в настоящей тюрьме, а "надзиратели" испытывали настоящие садистские эмоции и намерения по отношению к "заключенным", еще несколько дней назад бывшими их добрыми друзьями. Казалось, обе стороны абсолютно забыли, что все это - всего лишь эксперимент. Хотя эксперимент был запланирован на две недели, он был прекращен досрочно, всего через шесть дней по этическим соображениям.

На основе этого эксперимента Оливер Хиршбигель снял фильм "Эксперимент" (2001).

*7. Исследования о воздействии наркотиков на организм (1969 год)*

Следует признать, что некоторые эксперименты, проводимые на животных, помогают ученым изобрести лекарства, которые в дальнейшем могут спасти десятки тысяч человеческих жизней. Однако некоторые исследования переходят все границы этики. Примером может служить эксперимент 1969 года, призванный помочь ученым понять скорость и степень привыкания человека к наркотическим веществам.

Эксперимент проводился на крысах и обезьянах, как на животных, наиболее близких к человеку по физиологии. Животных приучали самостоятельно впрыскивать себе дозу определенного наркотика: морфина, кокаина, кодеина, амфетаминов и т.д. Как только животные научились самостоятельно "колоться", экспериментаторы оставили им большое количество препаратов, предоставили животных самим себе и начали наблюдение.

Животные настолько растерялись, что некоторые их них даже пытались бежать, причем, находясь под действием наркотиков, они калечились и не чувствовали боли. Обезьяны, принимавшие кокаин, начали страдать от конвульсий и галлюцинаций: несчастные животные вырывали себе фаланги пальцев. Обезьяны, "сидевшие" на амфетаминах, выдернули у себя всю шерсть. Животные-"наркоманы", предпочитавшие "коктейль" из кокаина и морфина, умирали в течение 2 недель после начала приема препаратов. Несмотря на то, что целью эксперимента было понять и оценить степень воздействия наркотиков на организм человека с намерением дальнейшей разработки эффективного лечения наркозависимости, способы достижения результатов трудно назвать гуманными.
*
6. Эксперименты Лэндиса: спонтанные выражения лиц и подчиненность (1924 год)*

В 1924 году Карини Лэндис из университета Миннесоты начал изучать человеческую мимику. Эксперимент, затеянный ученым, должен был выявить общие закономерности работы групп лицевых мышц, отвечающих за выражение отдельных эмоциональных состояний, и найти мимику, типичную для страха, смущения или других эмоций (если считать типичной мимику, характерную для большинства людей).

Испытуемыми стали его собственные студенты. Чтобы сделать мимику более отчетливой, он нарисовал на лицах испытуемых линии жженой пробкой, после чего предъявлял им нечто, способное вызвать сильные эмоции: заставлял их нюхать аммиак, слушать джаз, смотреть на порнографические картинки и засовывать руки в ведра с жабами. В момент выражения эмоций студентов фотографировали.

И все бы ничего, но последнее испытание, которым Лэндис подверг студентов, вызвало кривотолки в самых широких кругах ученых-психологов. Лэндис просил каждого испытуемого отрезать голову белой крысе. Все участники эксперимента сначала отказывались это сделать, многие плакали и кричали, но впоследствии большинство из них согласились это сделать. Хуже всего было то, что большинство участников эксперимента, что называется, в жизни и мухи не обидели и совершенно не представляли, каким образом осуществлять приказ экспериментатора.

В результате животным причинили немало мук. Последствия эксперимента оказались гораздо более важными, чем сам эксперимент. Никакой закономерности в выражении лица ученым обнаружить не удалось, однако психологи получили доказательство того, как легко люди готовы подчиниться авторитетам и сделать то, что в обычной жизненной ситуации не проделали бы.
*
5. Крошка Альберт (1920 год)*

Джон Уотсон, отец бихевиористского направления в психологии, занимался исследованиями природы страхов и фобий. В 1920 году, изучая эмоции младенцев, Уотсон, среди прочего, заинтересовался возможностью формирования реакции страха применительно к объектам, которые ранее страх не вызывали.

Ученый проверил возможность формирования эмоциональной реакции боязни белой крысы у 9-месячного мальчика Альберта, который крысу совсем не боялся и даже любил с ней играть. В ходе эксперимента в течение двух месяцев младенцу-сироте из приюта показывали ручную белую крысу, белого кролика, вату, маску Санта-Клауса с бородой и т.д. Через два месяца ребенка посадили на коврик посередине комнаты и разрешили поиграть с крысой.

Вначале ребенок совершенно не боялся крысы и спокойно играл с ней. Через некоторое время Уотсон начал ударять железным молотом по металлической пластине за спиной ребенка каждый раз, когда Альберт прикасался к крысе. После повторения ударов Альберт начал избегать контакта с крысой. Спустя неделю опыт повторили - в этот раз по полосе ударили пять раз, просто помещая крысу в колыбель. Младенец плакал уже лишь при виде белой крысы. Еще через пять дней Уотсон решил проверить, будет ли ребенок бояться похожих объектов.

Ребенок боялся белого кролика, ваты, маски Санта-Клауса. Поскольку громких звуков при показе предметов ученый не издавал, Уотсон сделал вывод о переносе реакций страха. Уотсон предположил, что очень многие страхи, антипатии и тревожные состояния взрослых формируются еще в раннем детстве. К сожалению, Уотсону так и не удалось избавить малыша Альберта от его беспричинного страха, который закрепился на всю оставшуюся жизнь.

*4. Приобретенная беспомощность (1966 год)*

В 1966 году психологи Марк Селигман и Стив Майер провели серию экспериментов на собаках. Животных поместили в клетки, предварительно разделив на три группы. Контрольную группу через какое-то время отпустили, не причинив никакого вреда, вторую группу животных подвергали повторяющимся ударам тока, которые можно было прекратить нажатием рычага изнутри, а животных их третьей группы подвергали внезапным ударам тока, которые никак нельзя было предотвратить.

В результате у собак выработалась так называемая "приобретенная беспомощность" - реакция на неприятные раздражители, основанная на убежденности в беспомощности перед окружающим миром. Вскоре у животных начали появляться признаки клинической депрессии.

Через некоторое время собак из третьей группы выпустили из клеток и посадили в открытые вольеры, из которых легко можно было убежать. Собак вновь подвергли воздействию электрического тока, однако ни одна из них даже не подумала о бегстве. Вместо этого они пассивно реагировали на боль, воспринимая ее как нечто неизбежное. Собаки усвоили для себя из предыдущего негативного опыта, что бегство невозможно и больше не предпринимали никаких попыток выскочить из клетки. Ученые предположили, что человеческая реакция на стресс во многом напоминает собачью: люди становятся беспомощными после нескольких неудач, следующих одна за другой. Неясно только, стоил ли такой банальный вывод страданий несчастных животных.

*3. Эксперимент Милгрэма (1974 год)*

Эксперимент 1974 года Стэнли Милгрэма из Йельского университета описан автором в книге "Подчинение авторитету: экспериментальное исследование". В опыте участвовал экспериментатор, испытуемый и актер, игравший роль другого испытуемого. В начале эксперимента между испытуемым и актером "по жребию" распределялись роли "учителя" и "ученика".

В действительности испытуемому всегда доставалась роль "учителя", а нанятый актер всегда был "учеником". "Учителю" перед началом эксперимента объясняли, что цель опыта - якобы выявить новые методы запоминания информации. В реальности же экспериментатор хотел исследовать поведение человека, получающего указания, расходящиеся с его внутренними поведенческими нормами, от авторитетного источника.

"Ученика" привязывали к креслу, к которому был прикреплен электрошокер. Как "ученик", так и "учитель" получали "демонстрационный" удар током в 45 вольт. Дальше "учитель" уходил в другую комнату и должен был по громкой связи давать "ученику" простые задачи на запоминание. При каждой ошибке ученика испытуемый должен был нажимать на кнопку, и ученик получал удар током в 45 вольт. В действительности актер, игравший ученика, только делал вид, что получает удары током. Затем после каждой ошибки учитель должен был увеличивать напряжение на 15 вольт. В какой-то момент актер начинал требовать прекратить эксперимент.

"Учитель" начинал сомневаться, а экспериментатор на это отвечал: "Эксперимент требует, чтобы вы продолжали. Продолжайте, пожалуйста". По мере увеличения напряжения актер разыгрывал все более сильный дискомфорт, затем сильную боль и наконец срывался на крик. Эксперимент продолжался до напряжения в 450 вольт. Если "учитель" колебался, экспериментатор заверял его, что берет на себя полную ответственность за эксперимент и за безопасность "ученика" и что эксперимент должен быть продолжен. Результаты оказались шокирующими: 65% "учителей" дали разряд в 450 вольт, зная, что "ученик" испытывает страшную боль.

Вопреки всем предварительным прогнозам экспериментаторов, большинство испытуемых подчинились указаниям руководившего экспериментом ученого и наказывали "ученика" электрошоком, причем в серии опытов из сорока испытуемых ни один не остановился до уровня 300 вольт, пятеро отказались подчиняться лишь после этого уровня, а 26 "учителей" из 40 дошли до конца шкалы. Критики заявили, что испытуемых гипнотизировал авторитет Йельского университета. В ответ на эту критику Милгрэм повторил эксперимент, сняв убогое помещение в городке Бриджпорте (штат Коннектикут) под вывеской "Исследовательская ассоциация Бриджпорта".

Результаты качественно не изменились: 48% испытуемых согласились дойти до конца шкалы. В 2002 году сводные результаты всех схожих экспериментов показали, что до конца шкалы доходят от 61% до 66% "учителей", независимо от времени и места эксперимента. Выводы из эксперимента следовали самые пугающие: неизвестная темная сторона человеческой натуры склонна не только бездумно подчиняться авторитету и выполнять самые немыслимые указания, но и оправдывать собственное поведение полученным "приказом".

Многие участники эксперимента испытывали чувство превосходства над "учеником" и, нажимая на кнопку, были уверены, что "ученик", неправильно ответивший на вопрос, получает по заслугам. В конечном итоге, результаты эксперимента показали, что необходимость повиновения авторитетам укоренена в нашем сознании настолько глубоко, что испытуемые продолжали выполнять указания, несмотря на моральные страдания и сильный внутренний конфликт.

*2. "Источник отчаяния" (1960 год)*

Свои жестокие эксперименты Гарри Харлоу проводил на обезьянах. В 1960 году, исследуя вопрос социальной изоляции индивидуума и методов защиты от нее, Харлоу отбирал детеныша обезьяны у его матери и помещал в клетку в полном одиночестве, причем выбирал тех детенышей, у которых связь с матерью была наиболее крепкой. Обезьяна содержалась в клетке год, после чего ее отпускали.

У большинства особей обнаруживались различные психические отклонения. Ученый сделал следующие выводы: даже счастливое детство не является защитой от депрессий. Результаты, мягко говоря, не впечатляют: подобный вывод можно было сделать и без проведения жестоких экспериментов над животными. Впрочем, движение в защиту прав животных началось именно после опубликования результатов этого эксперимента.

*1. Мальчик, которого воспитали как девочку (1965 год)*

В 1965 году восьмимесячный младенец Брюс Реймер, родившийся в канадском Виннипеге, по совету врачей подвергся процедуре обрезания. Однако из-за ошибки хирурга, проводившего операцию, у мальчика был полностью поврежден пенис.

Психолог Джон Мани из университета Джона Хопкинса в Балтиморе (США), к которому обратились за советом родители ребенка, посоветовал им "простой" выход из сложной ситуации: сменить пол ребенка и воспитать его как девочку, пока он не вырос и не начал испытывать комплексы по поводу своей мужской несостоятельности. Сказано - сделано: вскоре Брюс стал Брендой.

Несчастные родители не догадывались, что их ребенок стал жертвой жестокого эксперимента: Джон Мани давно искал возможность доказать, что половая принадлежность обусловлена не природой, а воспитанием, и Брюс стал идеальным объектом наблюдения. Мальчику удалили яички, и затем на протяжении нескольких лет Мани публиковал в научных журналах отчеты о "успешном" развитии своего подопытного.

"Совершенно ясно, что ребенок ведет себя как активная маленькая девочка и ее поведение разительно отличается от мальчишеского поведения ее брата-близнеца", - уверял ученый. Однако и родные дома, и учителя в школе отмечали у ребенка типичное мальчишеское поведение и смещенное восприятие. Хуже всего было то, что родители, скрывавшиеся от сына-дочери правду, испытывали сильнейший эмоциональный стресс.

В результате у матери наблюдались суицидальные наклонности, отец стал алкоголиком, а брат-близнец постоянно пребывал в депрессии. Когда Брюс-Бренда достиг подросткового возраста, ему стали давать эстраген, чтобы стимулировать рост груди, а потом Мани стал настаивать на новой операции, в ходе которой Бренде должны были сформировать женские половые органы. Но тут Брюс-Бренда взбунтовался. Он наотрез отказался делать операцию и перестал приезжать на приемы к Мани.

Одна за другой последовали три попытки самоубийства. Последняя из них окончилась для него комой, но он поправился и начал борьбу за возвращение к нормальному существованию - в качестве мужчины. Он сменил имя на Дэвид, остриг волосы и начал носить мужскую одежду. В 1997 году он прошел через серию реконструктивных операций, чтобы вернуть физические признаки пола. Он также женился на женщине и усыновил троих ее детей. Однако хеппи-энда не получилось: в мае 2004 года, после разрыва с женой, Дэвид Реймер покончил жизнь самоубийством в возрасте 38 лет.

----------


## vova230

А вот гомосеков не жалко.

----------


## Sanych

Да вообще ни чуть

----------

